# Xbox One Controller - WiFi oder Bluetooth?



## addicTix (2. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir den neuen Xbox One S Controller für den Pc kaufen.
Der kann ja jetzt neben WiFi auch Bluetooth.
Mein Mainboard hat leider kein Bluetooth integriert (habe ich in der Vergangenheit nicht gebraucht), daher stehe ich jetzt vor der Wahl ob ich mit einen original Xbox wireless adapter holen soll für 22.99 Euro oder einen Bluetooth Adapter von Asus (Asus USB-BT400 Nano) für 9.99 Euro.
Was meint ihr?
Gibt es bei der Eingabe irgendeinen Unterschied, was delay oder ähnliches betrifft?

Gesendet von LG G2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle82 (2. September 2016)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Nutzung via BT... ich würde mich daher für die günstigere Variante, also den BT-Adapter entscheiden!


----------



## addicTix (2. September 2016)

Alles klar, vielen dank. Hab ich nun auch so gemacht 

Gesendet von LG G2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle82 (2. September 2016)

Solltest du Win 10 (Version 1607) nutzen, wird evtl. ein FW-Update des Controllers nötig, siehe auch hier:

Windows 10 Anniversary Update: Probleme mit Xbox One-Controllern am PC


----------



## addicTix (2. September 2016)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Solltest du Win 10 (Version 1607) nutzen, wird evtl. ein FW-Update des Controllers nötig, siehe auch hier:
> 
> Windows 10 Anniversary Update: Probleme mit Xbox One-Controllern am PC


Und daran hat sich sicherlich nichts bereits geändert?
Ist ja immerhin schon knapp einen Monat her.
Anderenfalls bedanke ich mich bereits für den Artikel!


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

Wie lang dauert das denn so bis mal der Xbox One Controller vollständig aufgeladen ist?
Laut Microsoft zeigt die LED am USB Kabel, ob er aufgeladen ist. Wenn sie Orange ist, lädt er noch. Sobald sie weiß wird, ist er voll. 
Ich lade ihn aber bestimmt schon seit 3 Stunden.


----------



## JackA (6. September 2016)

Kommt auf den Akku-Typen an. Normal sind da Nickel Cadmium Akkus drin, was schon 10-15h dauert. Kannst nicht mit Lithium Ionen vom Handy vergleichen.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Akku-Typen an. Normal sind da Nickel Cadmium Akkus drin, was schon 10-15h dauert. Kannst nicht mit Lithium Ionen vom Handy vergleichen.



Alter Schwede.
10-15 Stunden?! 
Was ist denn im Playstation 4 Controller für'n Akku drin? Der ist ja in ein paar Stunden vollständig aufgeladen.

Andererseits war mein Xbox One Controller gestern um etwa 00:45 Uhr voll aufgeladen. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, ob da noch eventuell vorher Saft drin war und er gar nicht von 0% angefangen hat.
Der Akku ist halt der vom Xbox One Akku vom Play & Charge Kit


----------



## JackA (6. September 2016)

Sorry hab mich mit Nickel Cadmium vertan, is Nickel Metallhydrid.
Lt. Google: PS4 -> Lithium Ionen / XBone -> Nickel Metallhydrid 
Jetzt kommt natürlich auch die Kapazität mit ins Spiel, wobei Lithium Ionen viel schneller geladen werden können und auch keinen Memory Effekt haben.
Die Ni-Mh Akkus vom XBone Controller sind in etwa 6-8h geladen lt. Reviews. Dafür kannst du aber auch normale AA-Akkus einsetzen.

D.h. du kannst so immer vorgeladene Akkus einsetzen oder auch mal kurzzeitig auf Batterien zurückgreifen. Habe z.B. 6 Akkus bei mir, wobei 2 immer im Steam Controller sind und 2 oder 4 aufgeladene im Schubladen. Sind die 2 im Controller leer, kommen sie in den Schubladen oder wenn da schon 2 leere drin sind, direkt ins Ladegerät und ich hab wieder 4 geladene und trotzdem noch welche im Steam Controller. Darum 6 Akkus.


----------



## addicTix (6. September 2016)

Alles klar, danke!
Mit dem Memory Effekt hat mich jetzt allerdings neugierig gemacht.
Laut Chemie.de soll der Memory Effekt bei NiMH Akkus kein großes Problem sein, ganz im Gegensatz zu NiCd Akkus



			
				http://www.chemie.de/lexikon/Nickel-Metallhydrid-Akkumulator.html schrieb:
			
		

> NiMH-Akkus bieten im Vergleich zu NiCd-Akkus bei gleicher Spannung ungefähr die doppelte Energiedichte. Zudem kommt noch, dass sie im Vergleich zu den NiCd-Akkus haltbarer sind und der Memory-Effekt aufgrund der anderen Verarbeitung fast wegfällt.


----------



## JackA (6. September 2016)

Sorry, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte mit "auch keinen Memory Effekt", dass Li-Io wie NiMh keinen haben.


----------

